

#RefRef - Denial of Service ( DDoS ) Tool Developed by Anonymous - drRoflol
http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/07/refref-denial-of-service-ddos-tool.html

======
robtoo
_It sends malformed SQL queries carrying the payload which in turn forces the
servers to exhaust their own resources._

SQL injection and sending slow queries? Or hammering regular HTTP pages which
run slow SQL queries (such as an unoptimised search)?

~~~
trotsky
The write up certainly implies SQL injection but it seems pretty unlikely
that's true. If the target of a DDOS also had a sqli vuln it's much more
likely it'd be exploited directly. It's also very unlikely pastebin has an
active sqli given their audience etc.

------
Funnnny
Since when Denial of Service == DDOS ?

